# Lose weight



## rabbit2024 (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm 5"7 I want to lose weight what would be my best stack 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Caroline-LMC (Mar 6, 2017)

Are you a beginner?


----------



## rabbit2024 (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes I'm I want to lose weight before I gain muscle since I'm over weight 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 7, 2017)

Diet training and blood work would be a good place to start. 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## rabbit2024 (Mar 7, 2017)

OK thank you 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 7, 2017)

rabbit2024 said:


> OK thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


The reason I mentioned blood work is to check for low T levels. I was pretty over weight before I started and diet and training just wasn't enough. Got my levels checked and I was almost 200. But not low enough for a doctor to put me on trt replacement. 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## rabbit2024 (Mar 7, 2017)

I have low t levels the doctor prescribed me test c but now I want to do a stack for weight lose I go to the gym a lot I just have a problem losing weight 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 7, 2017)

rabbit2024 said:


> I have low t levels the doctor prescribed me test c but now I want to do a stack for weight lose I go to the gym a lot I just have a problem losing weight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I gotcha have you ever ran anything besides trt dosage?  

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## emcewen (Mar 7, 2017)

Steroids aren't the answer to your problem. Steroids are not for weight loss.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm not suggestion gear to each he's own. But I no for a fact that putting my testosterone levels on the high end greatly increased my drive and focus to loose the weight. Not on it's on but a combination of diet and training. 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## emcewen (Mar 7, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> I'm not suggestion gear to each he's own. But I no for a fact that putting my testosterone levels on the high end greatly increased my drive and focus to loose the weight. Not on it's on but a combination of diet and training.
> 
> GrAnabolic.is
> GrAnabolic@gmail.com


Good point, but that's the same mindset amphetamine users use to justify their drug use. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit2024 (Mar 7, 2017)

Test c  Dianabol Arimidex
I'm think of running this stack for 6 months to see if it spikes my test levels where I can burn fat with a diet and a workout routine 



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 7, 2017)

rabbit2024 said:


> Test c  Dianabol Arimidex
> I'm think of running this stack for 6 months to see if it spikes my test levels where I can burn fat with a diet and a workout routine
> 
> 
> ...


D-bol is going to put a shit ton of water weight on you quickly. How about your diet and cardio do you have those in check??  

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## rabbit2024 (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah I have a good diet program for 6 months what you recommend for a good stack for high test levels 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 7, 2017)

rabbit2024 said:


> Test c  Dianabol Arimidex
> I'm think of running this stack for 6 months to see if it spikes my test levels where I can burn fat with a diet and a workout routine
> 
> 
> ...


And you need to read up  before using any gear brother. If your planning on running a 6 month cycle and orals your fuckin up. You need to rethink and do some research my man


GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## rabbit2024 (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah you're right its my first time doing these so I want to do it right 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm going to try and give you a little advice. I'm not sure what your age and stats are. But what is normally suggest for a first time cycle is 500 to 600mg of test C or E a week. For 12 to 14 weeks. Do not use any other gear along side it o your 1St go. Reason being if you run into problems you want know which one gave you the problems. Now my advice would be to read all through out this forum then read some more. It's really easy to fuck your self up with mistakes like that 6 month d-bol run. 


GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 17, 2017)

If you are a beginner then it'll be very tough for you, but you should have to focus on regular exercise and also you should avoid fast foods.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 3, 2018)

Here are some easy natural things you may try:
1. Yourself on a digital scale and log chart it
2. It is important to plan your meals
3. Always try to eat slowly, and then wait 20 minutes and it will work best
4. Try to Stop drinking or taking calories
5. Exercise for just 5 or more minutes each morning

At the same time:
Diet training and blood work as my Brother (@Johnjohn1977) said.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 3, 2018)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> I'm going to try and give you a little advice. I'm not sure what your age and stats are. But what is normally suggest for a first time cycle is 500 to 600mg of test C or E a week. For 12 to 14 weeks. Do not use any other gear along side it o your 1St go. Reason being if you run into problems you want know which one gave you the problems. Now my advice would be to read all through out this forum then read some more. It's really easy to fuck your self up with mistakes like that 6 month d-bol run.



A great and helpful reply! I do agree.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks to my brother!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 25, 2018)

Take in fewer calories, burn more calories!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 9, 2018)

Diet training is a must!


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 10, 2018)

rabbit2024 said:


> I have low t levels the doctor prescribed me test c but now I want to do a stack for weight lose I go to the gym a lot I just have a problem losing weight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Unless you know how many calories your body needs to maintain it's current weight and your body fat percentage then you are just stumbling around in the dark... start there and deduct 300-400 calories a day and adjust from there.
And another thing : whoever put the idea in your head that you have to loose the weight before you start to train has no clue or has a financial interest (like a certain weight loss program that sells supplements )


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 7, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Unless you know how many calories your body needs to maintain it's current weight and your body fat percentage then you are just stumbling around in the dark... start there and deduct 300-400 calories a day and adjust from there.
> And another thing : whoever put the idea in your head that you have to loose the weight before you start to train has no clue or has a financial interest (like a certain weight loss program that sells supplements )



I must agree with it and deduct 300-400 calories a day would be a great start!


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 13, 2018)

Diet training for the first time!


----------

